# Dodge Caravan DVD option?



## fluxfold (Apr 20, 2009)

Are there any installers here who can tell me if a later model DVD overhead unit will fit into the housing for a VHS player in a 1999 Caravan?

If so which model year unit should I search for?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Remove the old VHS and take a length and width measurement, find a replacement of that size, install.


----------



## fluxfold (Apr 20, 2009)

I was hoping to narrow it down by first establishing the existence of a possible Dodge option that could be retrofitted. Finding actual info on the great world wide webicle is hard as real reference sources cost more than I can afford.

I was hoping someone here had the info. That is what help lists are all about after all.

Adrian


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

well I have just always removed the stock vhs and fit a newer dvd player in and molded around the shape of the new one, it was a while back and I dont remember what brand it was, Alpine I think, check crutchfield.com


----------

